# Green Spotted Pufferfish For Me



## SomethingGourami (Dec 28, 2012)

HELLO ALL, I SAW A GREEN SPOTTED PUFFERFISH AT MY LOCAL PETCO. COULD I KEEP IT WITH MY 1 GOLD GOURAMI, 4 LAMP EYE TETRAS, 2 BUENOS AIRES. IF IT COULD LIVE IN PEACE WITH THEM, COULD I ALSO ADD AN ALBINO PLECO?*c/p*


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

The puffer is a brackish water fish (it needs salt) the gourami will not tolerate a brackish condition sorry. The pleco water wise would be fine just find out what size it grows to and remember most plecos need real driftwood in the tank.


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Plus puffers are very aggressive, and usually should be kept species only tanks. There is one type of FW puffer, but I can't Remember which one it is.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

2^.Pea puffer is FW and stays small.They all crunch up snails and generally are not considered peaceful.They do best in species tank or with other brackish fish.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

SomethingGourami said:


> HELLO ALL, I SAW A GREEN SPOTTED PUFFERFISH AT MY LOCAL PETCO. COULD I KEEP IT WITH MY 1 GOLD GOURAMI, 4 LAMP EYE TETRAS, 2 BUENOS AIRES. IF IT COULD LIVE IN PEACE WITH THEM, COULD I ALSO ADD AN ALBINO PLECO?*c/p*


Please do not use all caps, its considered yelling.


----------

